# G.L. Pease JackKnife Plug back in stock smokingpipes.com



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Title says it all. I was surfing for a new pipe and went over on a whim to see about Dunhill (of course still out) and then G.L. Pease when I see that JackKnife Plug is back in stock.

Good luck... I really want to try this out and hope it works

Linky thingy

G. L. Pease JackKnife Plug 2oz Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Good lookin out! I just bought 2!


----------



## manny816 (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks, this thread just cost me another C -note. Its like going to Costco, you just can't walk out with one item.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

Hate to spoil the thread but it looks like we're out of stock again. Don't blame us... not enough has been made!


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

tedswearingen said:


> Hate to spoil the thread but it looks like we're out of stock again. Don't blame us... not enough has been made!


Doh! I just got home too.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Ha ha. *sips pipe* Awesome. 

At least it won't be constantly out of stock for years on end. I'm sure supply and demand will balance out shortly.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)




----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have two tins but haven't popped them yet. Im going to have to smoke what I have opened first. Is this tobacco good enough to be in "Sold out" status? or is it just because its new and everyone wants to try it?


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

sounds7 said:


> ... or is it just because its new and everyone wants to try it?


I believe that's the reason right there. I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Contrabass Bry said:


>


Haha! I love rage guy!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

sounds7 said:


> I have two tins but haven't popped them yet. Im going to have to smoke what I have opened first. Is this tobacco good enough to be in "Sold out" status? or is it just because its new and everyone wants to try it?


Anything that gets discussed on the forums will create an instant demand. I know that I get excited to read about new baccys.

Given that the strength of this plug is reportedly on the extreme end for Nic level, demand will probably drop drastically after everybody tries their plug one time. Prolly a bit will be offered up for sale or trade soon.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

CWL said:


> Anything that gets discussed on the forums will create an instant demand. I know that I get excited to read about new baccys.
> 
> Given that the strength of this plug is reportedly on the extreme end for Nic level, demand will probably drop drastically after everybody tries their plug one time. Prolly a bit will be offered up for sale or trade soon.


I had the same thought, but it's not that strong in the nicotine department. It's there, but it's not at all extreme.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I imagine Greg's reputation for producing fine tobaccos doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

VERY upset about this one. Had a meeting all day and my iPhone died. Was checking sites on the work phone to see if it was going to be in stock. Well I saw it was available but the interface on the work phone is not conducive to online ordering so I had to wait until I got home. Now... no luck for me. My alert for it coming back in stock did not email me either... Next time it will be mine!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

sure it will be back in stock soon. not like trying to found something like stonehaven, or any of the SG blends
troy


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

It will be back in stock soon. Demand for JackKnife Plug has been extremely high, far surpassing the original batch supply.

But I think everyone is right. Once we've all had the chance to try it and it's available regularly those who will be making JackKnife part of their usual rotation probably won't have trouble getting it.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

This must have been available for all of 5 minutes. I was literally clicking refresh on my browser every 10-20 minutes or so between 3 and 5 pm. Now I'm in the "Screw it!" camp. Of course, it was brought to my attention yesterday that C&D is located 45 minutes away from my house. I shot them an email this AM to see if they minded visitors......


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, that's crazy. I saw the title of this thread yesterday, but didn't have time to read it. I went onto SP this AM and saw it was already out. I'm going to have to put this on my tobaccocellar.com wishlist tracking thingy.

BTW, did anyone see the snarky comment on 4noggins for Jackknife?


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I searched the www for ever last night trying to find just one tin! ok I lied 2 tins but still thats all I want!!! ok I vented now who hoarded?


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Jessefive said:


> BTW, did anyone see the snarky comment on 4noggins for Jackknife?


Yep, thought that was a little odd. Wonder if there's some history there..LOL


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Jessefive said:


> Wow, that's crazy. I saw the title of this thread yesterday, but didn't have time to read it. I went onto SP this AM and saw it was already out. I'm going to have to put this on my tobaccocellar.com wishlist tracking thingy.
> 
> BTW, did anyone see the snarky comment on 4noggins for Jackknife?





johnmoss said:


> Yep, thought that was a little odd. Wonder if there's some history there..LOL


I was surprised they didn't list a few as "Consignment Tins" for 5 times the price :yell:

I'm just amazed that it's disappearing so fast. I mean seriously, who would hoard a blend they've never even tried before?

Of course, I'm sure these are the same guys with 50+ pounds of FVF and Stonehaven stashed away in their basements waiting for the pipe-pocalypse.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

johnmoss said:


> Yep, thought that was a little odd. Wonder if there's some history there..LOL


I think that is just Rich being Rich, i.e. a jerk. I've dealt with him twice, and he was short/curt with me both times. One time I was just contacting him to double check if something shown in stock was still in stock before ordering, and he acted like I questioned his integrity instead of the computer's. Guess what? I didn't order from him.

where does he get off insulting C&D? They're nice people that make a ton of tobaccos that go all over the world. They underestimated how much JKP they needed. So what? He should know that making tobacco isn't just a matter of a little more work. It takes time for a blend to be ready to go. Now I certainly won't purchase anything from him, regardless of what he has in stock.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I think everyone (including Rich at 4noggins) needs to get a grip when it comes to JKP. This is a C&D/GLP blend we're talking about here, not Stonehaven. In a month or so we'll probably be knee deep in the stuff. And unlike Stonehaven or FVF there is no known market for this blend. I realize it's intiguing that GLP has come out with a plug, but who knows how many fans it will really have? What other GLP blend that is still being made is hard to find? Relax, smoke some other fine leaf, and wait a few weeks. With the way people are hoarding a blend that they (or hardly anyone else) have not even tried, I wouldn't be surprised if there were quite a few tins up for trade in a short while. At the risk of being dropped from Greg's Christmas Card List, from what I've heard, particularly for those who bought the blend because in their minds plug = strong (nic in particular), some may find they are a bit disappointed in the blend. I wonder if it would have drawn such attention if it were called Jack Knife Kake? I'm not saying it's a bad blend, who knows, it may be the cat's pajamas, but I think people have to realize that the reason Stonehaven, Penzance and the SG blends are so hard to find is a combination of established fans and very short supplies that are infrequently replenished. Also, the very high prices these blends command on eBay causes people who don't even smoke them to buy them to resell when supplies run out so they can make a profit and pocket the money or buy blends they do like. I just don't see that being the case with JKP. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I agree with ChronoB. He's shown a lack of class before, & this is no different. I've seen him insult people right out in the open forum. Plus, there are other e-tailers who consistently have lower prices & better customer service.

I'm sure you're right John. Once the initial frenzy is over, it'll be readily available.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Plus, there are other e-tailers who consistently have lower prices & better customer service.


<cough> smokingpipes.com <cough>

Not affiliated....just an extremely happy customer of SP. I'll wait for them to get the JKP in stock before I order some...I'm in no rush as I have way too many other blends to smoke right now!!!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Senator said:


> <COUGH> smokingpipes.com <COUGH>
> 
> Not affiliated....just an extremely happy customer of SP. I'll wait for them to get the JKP in stock before I order some...I'm in no rush as I have way too many other blends to smoke right now!!!


+1 on smokingpipes.com. I'm not saying they never make mistakes (what company doesn't) but they offer excellent service recovery when they do and they are a class act all the way around. I always purchase from them, even if it means waiting for something I want, unless there is truly no alternative and even if I have to pay a bit more (although their prices are almost always very competitive.)


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> +1 on smokingpipes.com. I'm not saying they never make mistakes (what company doesn't) but they offer excellent service recovery when they do and they are a class act all the way around. I always purchase from them, even if it means waiting for something I want, unless there is truly no alternative and even if I have to pay a bit more (although their prices are almost always very competitive.)


+1 on my +1. 8)


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

indigosmoke said:


> I think everyone (including Rich at 4noggins) needs to get a grip when it comes to JKP. This is a C&D/GLP blend we're talking about here, not Stonehaven. In a month or so we'll probably be knee deep in the stuff. And unlike Stonehaven or FVF there is no known market for this blend. I realize it's intiguing that GLP has come out with a plug, but who knows how many fans it will really have? What other GLP blend that is still being made is hard to find? Relax, smoke some other fine leaf, and wait a few weeks. With the way people are hoarding a blend that they (or hardly anyone else) have not even tried, I wouldn't be surprised if there were quite a few tins up for trade in a short while. At the risk of being dropped from Greg's Christmas Card List, from what I've heard, particularly for those who bought the blend because in their minds plug = strong (nic in particular), some may find they are a bit disappointed in the blend. I wonder if it would have drawn such attention if it were called Jack Knife Kake? I'm not saying it's a bad blend, who knows, it may be the cat's pajamas, but I think people have to realize that the reason Stonehaven, Penzance and the SG blends are so hard to find is a combination of established fans and very short supplies that are infrequently replenished. Also, the very high prices these blends command on eBay causes people who don't even smoke them to buy them to resell when supplies run out so they can make a profit and pocket the money or buy blends they do like. I just don't see that being the case with JKP. Just my 2 cents.


Tons of knowledge and truth in this post IMO. I just saw the re-sale factor of what's going on out here while poking around fleabay a bit last night. Some jackass has Dunhill Flake for sale from the newly imported batch. It has to be, because that name is new. Those of us who smoked this before it ran into distribution problems in the U.S. and laws requiring the word "light" not to be used in the U.K. smoked Dunhill Light Flake in the more rectangle shaped tin. I don't know what kind of person it takes to wipe out stocks and resell like that on Ebay a month later, but I for one have no use for them. Kind of like opened tins sold for double price on a forum.....not brotherly at all IMO. :2



commonsenseman said:


> I agree with ChronoB. He's shown a lack of class before, & this is no different. I've seen him insult people right out in the open forum. Plus, there are other e-tailers who consistently have lower prices & better customer service.
> 
> I'm sure you're right John. Once the initial frenzy is over, it'll be readily available.


Agree with all this as well. It seems to me this guy just can't accept he's the little fish. That attitude costs him a lot of sales. There aren't many who speak out about it in a public forum but from PM's and frank discussions at get togethers these kinds of stunts make him no friends in the customer pool.


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

well, as for SP, it was in stock on tuesday at 11am, I ordered, got conf order email it was in stock, and I think it was about 30 minutes later I got a shipping confirmation email with ups id# with qty 0... and no email to say its out of stock, just a 0 qty on my order sheet. Got plenty of other stuff to contend myself with so dont really care too much =) (smelling that orlick golden sliced)

guess all etailers are having trouble keeping it in stock.

kinda funny, but now I missed out (Tuesday was the second time I missed out), I dont think I'll bother too much, my immediate interest has wanned.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Stu,

Sorry to hear you had a bad experience with sp. I'd suggest you contact Ted Swearingen (their customer service manager, call and ask for him or PM him here on Puff) and let him know what happened. I know he really does care about his customers and will do what he can to make things right.


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

I dont mean to imply it was a bad experience,  everything else I picked shipped just fine ^_^ I understand they probably had a lot of preallocation or I was just too slow. no biggie.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Jessefive said:


> BTW, did anyone see the snarky comment on 4noggins for Jackknife?


Either it's gone now, or I can't find it. Oh, well...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Either it's gone now, or I can't find it. Oh, well...


Yeah, he took it down. I don't want to repeat it here. I'll PM you.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

It said something like, "Out of stock until C&D actually puts in a full day's work to meet demand."

Edit - LOL I guess John's a better man than I. :lol:


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah that sucks, I read it an am toally done with 4noggins... I can understand that he really wants to sell this stuff but he has to remember that they aren't the government with a billion of people to make this stuff...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the PM, John. Wow.
There are times that, as my dad used to put it, I let my bulldog mouth override my hummingbird butt, but fortunately not on my business website. Of course, if I _had _a business website, who's to say I wouldn't...


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Backin stock 4noggins as of now (got my 2 tins WOOT!)


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

and out of stock 12 hours later


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

damn that didnt last long! hey I didnt hoard it either just got 2 since I might not even like it. Got some Orlik Golden slices at least with the order.


----------



## swilford (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey guys,

I wanted to add a couple of thoughts on the Jackknife Plug thing:

1) At least from us, there's not been any hording or anything like that. When we ran out quickly, my first instruction to Ted was to make sure that there were no gigantic orders that we could partially fulfill in the hopes that we could cover more of the smaller orders. As it turned out, there weren't any, but we've done this sort of thing before in this situation.

2) C&D is cranking at full steam. The problems have been two-fold. The weather in Western NC has been dreadful and for a little while getting shipments in and out (and employees in and out) was challenging for them. Yes, it sucks, but if we can give Chicago O'Hare a pass due to weather, I definitely think we can forgive Craig, Patty, Chris et al for being unable to control the weather. I've known these folks for a very long time; it's absurd to indicate that they're doing anything less than their best.

2) B) JackKnife plug, like all plugs and flakes everywhere, needs time in the presses. You just can't make it go faster than it goes. That means that they can't just make more one morning by working hard. They can make more to be available a few days later (I don't know how long Jackknife spends in the presses, but it's probably somewhere between five days and two weeks), but immediate availability just isn't possible. This isn't just C&D; this is just the way these things are. Mac Baren or Orlik would have the same problem.

2) C) C&D, in part, manufactures a new blend based on Smokingpipes.com's initial sales estimates. We guessed far too low on Jackknife. Historically, plug tobaccos are a fairly niche thing. Therefore, we bought about 60% of what we normally buy of a new Pease release. I'm guessing that others may have done the same and C&D calculated based on that. We all-- SPC, C&D, and I presume others-- just mis-guessed. Yep, it sucks and I wish I could do it again. So, at least part of the blame lies with me.

3) Really, once we're over this hump, it'll be completely normal again. Just give it a few days.

And thanks for the kudos everyone! If any of y'all need anything, don't hesitate to give us a shout.

Sykes


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info Sykes!


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Good stuff! I already have my cart ready to add my 2 tins of JackKnife and I am ready to order! I actually saw it in-stock at 4noggins last night but I decided with the negative press that they recently received I will wait until the tried and true e-tailers (smokingpipes or pipesandcigars) get it back in stock.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

swilford said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I wanted to add a couple of thoughts on the Jackknife Plug thing:
> 
> ...


Very nice of you to pop in and explain this to us. I totally understand the situation and I'm sure things will work themselves out. People just need to be patient in the meantime.

In just two weeks time we have had Greg Pease and Mr. Sykes: Smokingpipes.com founder and president spend time with us over the availability of this blend. How cool is that? Makes me want to pop the top on mine right now actually. Fighting the urge!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, once again we see why smokingpipes.com is the best in the business. Thanks for the info Sykes (and thanks for hiring Ted. He's the best!)


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

well they had 60 tins at cup of joes yesterday and all sold by this morning... it's out there, just taking time to get to us. Of course I got my too tins which should be here on Monday, my luck I will hate it


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Danny,
If you do end up hating I will trade for your second tin. Chances are I will hate it too...


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry, if I hate it flea bay might love it... who knows maybe I can make me money back


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I missed out when rich at 4noggins had it in stock. But I had just placed a order with him and had already blown my monthly wad for tobacco. hmmm interesting what everyone is saying bout rich. But sure most of you have dealt with him far longer then me.
I love GL Peace blends, C&D and looks like smokingpipes.com will be getting my business seeing they have decent prices, and a far better selection then 4noggins.
btw anybody have a sample of the plug???
troy


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'll grab a tin and see if I like it after all the silliness dies off...


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

same here MarkC 
troy


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

MarkC said:


> I'll grab a tin and see if I like it after all the silliness dies off...


That's what I'm doing. If I happen to be perusing my fav e-tailer and they have, I will buy a tin.


----------

